# Frogs & Toads > African Bullfrogs >  Sexing GABF

## LarsN4

Hey guys

I bought this pixie yesterday and the Pixie is from last summer, do you guys know if its a male or female? I have the frog with its enclosure in my bedroom and i heard a croak or a peep sound last night multible times. Its around 4 inch wich i think is small for a male from last sumer. Sorry for my bad english btw

----------


## LarsN4

anyone?

----------


## LarsN4

please guys 46 views....

no one?

----------


## LarsN4

/bump/

----------


## Kyles frog

Hey there, I have just purchased a pixie myself much smaller in size. I have been doing a lot of research on sexing these frogs, from what I have read the head shape is better used for sexing these as coloration can vary. I would say I'm 90% sure that is a male pixie

----------


## LarsN4

Thank you for the reply! 
I tried to feed him outside his terrarium today but he isnt really intrested in food outside of his cage, is this because of the lower temperature?
Btw here is another picture of him

----------


## Kyles frog

How often you been feeding the big guy, in my opinion GAF that big needs a good meal every 2-4 days

----------


## LarsN4

I feed him every other day dubias with vitamine d 3 & calcium, sometimes a mouse and nightcrawlers once a week

----------


## Kyles frog

I've read they can be more shy eating outside the tank some people along with myself use a tote they can't see through and a lid so the frog or whatever your feeding the frog can't jump out. Leave the frog for 20 mins or so and it should have had a meal.
i have also read juivenile frogs can be more defenceive when it comes to eating time because of instinct with predators  in the wild.

----------


## Kyles frog

A temperature drop could totally be the reason as well, say your house is 70degrees and you scoop him out of 80 degree tank could be a shocker forsure

----------

LarsN4

----------


## LarsN4

i feed him now in his terrarium and hes doing greath, but he doesnt like nightcrawlers anymore  :Frown: 
the temperature during the day is 86 fahrenheit, and 71.6 during the night.

do you recommend me to feed him every day or every two days?

----------


## LarsN4



----------


## Kyles frog

As far as I'm concerned if they are being picky they aren't hungry enough lol don't feed him for two three days and it'll jump at anything I bet.

----------

LarsN4

----------


## LarsN4

Im gonna give it a try, today he only eat 3 roaches.
Tbh i maybe think its a female because i think he is really small for its age

----------


## Kyles frog

How old ?

----------


## LarsN4

the previous owner said he was from last summer wich was 7 months ago here in the netherlands, so he is 7 months old

----------


## LarsN4

I contacted the german breeder today, he confirmed its a male!   :Smile:  (head ratio)

----------


## Kyles frog

Right on! I'm glad he didn't make me a liar lmao! Glad you got a confirmation. My frog also eats more some days than others as long as he isn't loosing weight or not pooping I wouldn't worry about quantity so much. Anyways cheers from Canada!

----------

LarsN4

----------


## LarsN4

thanks for helping me out bro i appreciate it!  :Smile:

----------


## LarsN4

I bought this male sunday, and he is really big!
He only ate 3 roaches and 1 nightcrawler but i think he has tot get used to his new environment  :Smile:

----------


## Kyles frog

Right on! Man you'll never believe it this morning I woke up to my frog upside down in his water dish drowned to death. The dish isn't deep enough for him to submerge himself maybe 3/4" deep. Sucks so bad he was about 3.5"-4" and I just still can't believe he drowned. My daughter has been asking all day for him to come out super depressing.

----------


## LarsN4

> Right on! Man you'll never believe it this morning I woke up to my frog upside down in his water dish drowned to death. The dish isn't deep enough for him to submerge himself maybe 3/4" deep. Sucks so bad he was about 3.5"-4" and I just still can't believe he drowned. My daughter has been asking all day for him to come out super depressing.


Omg that is really ****ed up, sorry for your loss!  :Frown: 
I didnt know they could drown that way  :Frown:

----------


## Kyles frog

Yah it was seriously messed up like a frog drowning wtf. I guess he flipper on his back and couldn't get back over. It's a crazy world lol

----------


## Kyles frog

Gunna have to order one in tomorrow before my daughter catches on she will be devastated.

----------


## LarsN4

did you receive the frog?

----------


## Kyles frog

Next week I think! Will post some pics

----------


## Kyles frog

Here's some pictures of the new pixie I think... lol. It is so god damn small!!

----------


## Kyles frog

I put it in the container inside the tank so I don't lose it hahaha

----------


## LarsN4

woww what a beauty! very cute haha congratulations bro! :Smile:

----------

